# Tookie Williams Denied Clemency



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Governor denies clemency for ex-gang leader 
Appeals court refuses to block Williams' execution

Monday, December 12, 2005; Posted: 3:39 p.m. EST (20:39 GMT)

Schwarzenegger announced the decision Monday shortly after a federal appeals court refused to block Williams' scheduled Tuesday execution.

The court made its decision about nine hours before Williams is to receive a lethal injection.

Williams met with his attorneys and family members Monday at San Quentin State Prison, and he "still believes there will be some intervention in this process," prison spokesman Vernell Crittendon said.

Sunday, California's Supreme Court rejected an emergency request to stay the execution.

Earlier Sunday, attorney Verna Wefald said the legal team was asking for a stay on the basis that Williams should have been allowed to argue that someone else killed one of the four people he was convicted of slaying.

On Friday, the governor described his looming decision as "a very heavy responsibility."

Williams -- who would turn 52 on December 29 -- co-founded the Crips in Los Angeles and was convicted of killing four people in 1979, but has become an anti-gang crusader while on death row.

He has denounced gang violence and written children's books with an anti-gang message, donating the proceeds to anti-gang community groups.

He said he was trying to prevent young people from making the choices he did, which led to a life of crime and a death sentence.

Celebrities, teachers and anti-death-penalty advocates have spoken on his behalf.

Prosecutors maintain Williams should die for what lead prosecutor John Monaghan called "extremely brutal crimes." Monaghan noted that despite his anti-gang activism, Williams has consistently refused to take part in a debriefing with authorities to provide them potentially valuable information about the Crips gangs.

Williams was convicted of killing a 26-year-old Los Angeles convenience store clerk in February 1979, shooting him twice in the back with a 12-gauge shotgun while the victim was face down on the floor.

Less than two weeks later, jurors concluded, he shot and killed an immigrant Chinese couple and their 41-year-old daughter while stealing less than $100 cash from their motel.

Both cases were handled in a single trial, and Williams was sentenced to death in 1981.

http://www.cnn.com/2005/LAW/12/12/williams...tion/index.html

Personally I applaud Gov. Arny for unholding justice in the face of baseless liberal media hype. This guy killed *4 PEOPLE *and was going to get out of his sentence for what?


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

i hear his brother, with all the tattoos, has not lost hope despite time dwindling and that overly curious jerk/gaurd, the season finale was a bit disappointing as i thought they were almost out (never underestimate fox's ability to draw a show out)


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

hasta la vista, baby


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i kinda feel bad...but i kinda dont...

i heard the store clerk did everything tookie told him to do..and gave him everything he needed fromt he store..and still killed him

my dad said that hell die cuz he never took responsibility for the killings..is that true?


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> i kinda feel bad...but i kinda dont...
> 
> i heard the store clerk did everything tookie told him to do..and gave him everything he needed fromt he store..and still killed him
> 
> my dad said that hell die cuz he never took responsibility for the killings..is that true?


No thats not tru.....hell die cuz he killed innocent people.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

What do you guys think about this? I personally think it is a difficult decision. He did kill people though, so he should do the time...

But I dont believe in killing... (oh gosh, now I am the bible thumper







)

Also, I think people would be more willing to spare him if he would answer the questions about the Crips... and he WONT...

To me, that shows that he hasnt changed much...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Personally I applaud Gov. Arny for unholding justice in the face of baseless liberal media hype. This guy killed *4 PEOPLE *and was going to get out of his sentence for what?


THAT GIRLIE MAN MUST BE TERMINATED....

YA YA YA

THE EXECUTIONATOR


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Seriously Jewelz, what do you think about that?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Seriously Jewelz, what do you think about that?


I support capital punishment


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Wonder how bad the riots will be.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

I think at the last minute when he is straped in and ready to give him the shot of death they should tell him he has been awarded clememcy and after a few seconds of relief shout SIKE! and laugh at him.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> What do you guys think about this? I personally think it is a difficult decision. He did kill people though, so he should do the time...
> 
> But I dont believe in killing... (oh gosh, now I am the bible thumper
> 
> ...


i dont think its difficult, the people he killed will never have "clemency" i think its good he found the errror in his ways as a gang member but he committed a crime and still needs to face the penalties, he has already cost tax payers thousands to keep imprisoned..

he has done work to help keep people out of trouble and his death will be another leason to stay out of trouble..

im all for prison to be a "correctional facility" to rehabilitate prisoners, catch adn release until your crime has a severe impact on someone elses existance.. if all he did ws rob a few places and never hurt anyone and learned his lesson then sure let him free and become a positive part of society but once you cross the line where your crime ruins someones life or kills them then you no longer have respect for life and your done..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

"we dont need to water let that motherf'er burn"


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I agree with Arnold to the fullest extent of my being. The biggest problem is that this guy has been alive 26 years too long. It makes me sick to see all these hippies asking for clemecy, people like Jamie Foxx. Saying that its racist, etc. WHAT BULLSH*T!

All I would need to say to all these idiots that think he should live or be granted clemecy...

Think about it like this, those people he killed, have families. Imagine, some Crip gangbanger killed your wife, son and daughter, basically your family. Are you telling me that you'd want him to live? F*CK NO you wouldn't want that piece of sh*t to live...You'd want him deader then dead. Who gives a damn if he wrote childrens books and all that garbage.

That's what these people seem to forget. This guy KILLED 4 PEOPLE, like it was nothing. This has nothing to do with race...The guy should be dead, done and over with. I have lost any respect I had for Jaime Foxx and all those other douche bags.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

one day you'll realize that the Law can give you freedom and can get it back.. but it doesn't give you life, no.....


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

So he should pay his debt... but I don't know about deciding whether he should live or not...

But that is a personal belief... I guess with a "secular" government, religious views cannot be used to decide...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

WilliamBradley said:


> one day you'll realize that the Law can give you freedom and can get it back.. but it doesn't give you life, no.....


In my opinion your statement is on a higher level than where the issue is. The letter of the law says he has to die, he was convicted of killing 4 people. Like the death penalty or not, that is the current situation of justice.... and justice needed to be done.

/off with his head.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Xenon said:


> one day you'll realize that the Law can give you freedom and can get it back.. but it doesn't give you life, no.....


In my opinion your statement is on a higher level than where the issue is. The letter of the law says he has to die, he was convicted of killing 4 people. Like the death penalty or not, that is the current situation of justice.... and justice needed to be done.

/off with his head.
[/quote]

This is true. In another argument, you can say that the law MUST be enforced, otherwise there is no law...


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Xenon said:


> one day you'll realize that the Law can give you freedom and can get it back.. but it doesn't give you life, no.....


In my opinion your statement is on a higher level than where the issue is. The letter of the law says he has to die, he was convicted of killing 4 people. Like the death penalty or not, that is the current situation of justice.... and justice needed to be done.

/off with his head.
[/quote]

I know it's on a high level, I am stating that Law is wrong, but I'm going to talk about it cause I know it is useless, so that's it..just random thought


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

yes, Anarchy is MUUCH better...


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Good, fry 'em


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I am for the death penalty as harsh as it sounds because if we took a life for a life, there would be criminals who would think 2ce or 3x before they went ahead and 'pulled the trigger' so to speak.
It would simply SAVE LIVES, and add a bit of justice to a system hurting for it.
This is the absolute best decision. The guy will do more good in the world as a dead man than a live one.
His death will send a message to would be murderers.
Now lets keep doing it to keep pressure on this nations murderers


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

*Little Red Riding Hood as told by Tookie Williams:*

http://northtonorth.com/pages/soundclips/Tookie.mp3


----------



## Toteanka (Sep 25, 2005)

Xenon said:


> "we dont need to water let that motherf'er burn"


Burn muthafukka burn


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> Wonder how bad the riots will be.


yea the crypts are gonna go nuts


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

~Silly~Spy said:


> Wonder how bad the riots will be.


yea the crypts are gonna go nuts








[/quote]

CRYPTS...HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA

wtf is a crypt

crip #REMOVED#...sh*t get with the program..and there wont be any riots


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> Wonder how bad the riots will be.


yea the crypts are gonna go nuts








[/quote]

CRYPTS...HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA

wtf is a crypt

crip #REMOVED#...sh*t get with the program..and there wont be any riots
[/quote]








I have tons of Crypts in my aquarium.. Cryptocoryne wendtii, walkeri, parva..etc..


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

As Darryl and Sims walked to the counter area to take money from the register,
Williams walked behind Owens and told him "shut up and keep walking." (TT 2154). While
pointing a shotgun at Owens' back, Williams directed him to a back storage room. (TT 2154).
Once inside the storage room, Williams, at gunpoint, ordered Owens to "lay down, mother
f*cker." (TT 2160). Williams then chambered a round into the shotgun. (TT 2162). Williams
then fired the round into the security monitor. (TT 2156-2157, 2162). Williams then
chambered a second round and fired the round into Owens' back as he lay face down on the
floor of the storage room. Williams then chambered a third round and fired again into Owens'

After Williams murdered Owens, he, Darryl, Coward and Sims fled in the two cars and
returned home to Los Angeles. The robbery netted Williams and his associates approximately
$120.00. (TT 2280). Once back in Los Angeles, Williams asked if anyone wanted to get
something to eat. (TT 2178). When Sims asked Williams why he shot Owens, Williams said
he "didn't want to leave any witnesses." Williams also said he killed Owens "because he was
white and he was killing all white people." (TT 2189, 2193).

Later that same day, Williams bragged to his brother Wayne about killing Owens.
Williams said, "you should have heard the way he sounded when I shot him." Williams then
made gurgling or growling noises and laughed hysterically about Owens' death.

http://www.lacountyda.org/pdf/swilliams.pdf

A long read but it details the case.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

^









But on the topic, I say put him to death. Yes I am liberal, but he held the fate of 4 innocent people in his hand. He took it away. You know, he had his chance at life. The hundreds of thousands used to keep him alive in prison should be used to give hundreds of others a chance at life. The problem is I doubt any of that cash will ever see an impoverished american...probably wil lend up in the hands of some tank building company...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ur guys statements sound so corny and cheesy


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

A little more oxygen for the rest of us to breath. Now lets prosecute the lawyers responsible for dragging this out for decades.

Regarding rioting.... You destroy my property or threaten my life and you will be met with deadly force.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

held the fate of 4 innocent ppl

lololol


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


f*ck tanks! Its all about nukes, yay baby!

signed,
IAEA


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

HOnestly I dont know.
Im All for the Death Pentalty, but this guy, I think he's something different then the other
Criminals. He actually did something in his life, but ALSO killed 4 People.


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

...eye for an eye.....thats how it SHOULD be


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

He killed four people, and two families had to suffer through losing their family members. He deserves to suffer just like they did.

Arnold made the right call, good job Governator!


----------



## xmunglu (Jan 29, 2003)

fantastic and finally the terminator is legally given the right over life...what a world !


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

xmunglu said:


> fantastic and finally the terminator is legally given the right over life...what a world !


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

GOOD! Arnold has ballz!


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

what do you know?? governator actually did something right :nod:


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

altho the guy tried to right his wrongs...writing some friggin kids books doesnt get you off the hook for murdering 4 people...especially when one was a young girl.

buddy will get a nice poke in the arm later. hollywood will cry injustice...the rest of the world will ignore them...

the guy murdered people...in California murdering someone gets you the death penalty...murdering FOUR ppl is even worse...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol she wasnt that young puff...she was 41


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

Why does these criminals change their ways AFTER being caught and sent to jail???? Too bad and that's the way it is. That guy wasted more of the taxpayers money for being in jail for 26 YEARS. Think about it when you pay your taxes next year. Maryland is finally coming around and taking care of these guys who sit there forever.


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

goody! can't wait for him to toast in hell...... good job governator!!!!!


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Why does these criminals change their ways AFTER being caught and sent to jail???? Too bad and that's the way it is. That guy wasted more of the taxpayers money for being in jail for 26 YEARS. Think about it when you pay your taxes next year. Maryland is finally coming around and taking care of these guys who sit there forever.


Exactly ! why do people decide to change after their freedom is taken away, but then again, correctional facilities are not event doing what they are supposed to do. They are run by private businesses. Each inmate=$$$ for the correctional facilities. The whole system is fucked up!!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I remember the 93 riots as well. The riots didnt really get past long beach but several business owners in san pedro and surrounding areas torched their business for insurance $ claiming the rioters did it. 
Wonder if this one will draw a larger auduience than the 93 riots.

Special thanks to all the fucktards in the American media for overplaying this bullshit. As a special f*ck you to all the liberal pansy ass hollywood bitches coming to fight this 'cause' only for publicity.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> I remember the 93 riots as well. The riots didnt really get past long beach but several business owners in san pedro and surrounding areas torched their business for insurance $ claiming the rioters did it.
> Wonder if this one will draw a larger auduience than the 93 riots.
> 
> Special thanks to all the fucktards in the American media for overplaying this bullshit. As a special f*ck you to all the liberal pansy ass hollywood bitches coming to fight this 'cause' only for publicity.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Eye for an eye


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

T- 3hours and counting?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Eye for an eye


...only ends up making the whole world blind.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

12:01 c ya


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

isnt it 12:01 PST?

making it 3:01 EST?

I wanna know cause id like to stay up and watch what happnes.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Eye for an eye


...only ends up making the whole world blind.
[/quote]

Would you feel the same if he killed your family? and he is schedualed for his cure at 12am west coast time.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

93 riots were about a situation where i don't think anyone could look at and not be upset. the majority of people think this fucktard should die, so i doubt we'll see some rioting


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

is the bastard dead yet?and k fizzly....wtf?you contribute nothing but mail order bride shennanigans


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

12:25 no word yet.... I wonder if his toes are getting hot yet being halfway to hell and all.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Thats just it though, only the people that lost loved ones should want him dead, they're the only ones that have a reason to say "an eye for an eye..." and blah blah..


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

mrbmum33 said:


> 12:25 no word yet.... I wonder if his toes are getting hot yet being halfway to hell and all.


he is dead, took 22 minutes


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

I think that we should get rid of killing prisoners in our penal system.
Yes he is guilty as hell, but living in prison is far worse then being dead, I know from experience.
Being sworn out to live the rest of his days in prison would be far worse then dying.

my 2 cents


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*♪♪* "_Dun, dun, dun.... another one bites the dust..._" *♪♪ ♪*


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

JYUB said:


> I think that we should get rid of killing prisoners in our penal system.
> Yes he is guilty as hell, but living in prison is far worse then being dead, I know from experience.
> Being sworn out to live the rest of his days in prison would be far worse then dying.
> 
> my 2 cents


I don't think anyone here is qualified to make that call...No one here has experienced death, so who's to say which is worse


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Thats why he said it was his 2 cents....such as his opinion.
Since when do you have to be qualified to make an opinion.
Should he have got his PHD before posting?


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

THe devil tooketh his soul in HELL!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Goodbye took


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Ding Dong the Biotch is dead


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

syrus410 said:


> Thats why he said it was his 2 cents....such as his opinion.
> Since when do you have to be qualified to make an opinion.
> Should he have got his PHD before posting?


""""Yes he is guilty as hell, but living in prison is far worse then being dead, I know from experience."""

How could you stick up for someone who wrote the above sentance?????

He is saying that he has experienced prison AND death.. Maybe that's not what he ment, but that's what he wrote. My point is that Nobody is qualified to compare the 2 options (prison Vs. Death). I respect other peoples "opinion" but dont BS me about having experience.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

You have a point........I am wrong and apologize. Did not notice he said it like that.


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

syrus410 said:


> You have a point........I am wrong and apologize. Did not notice he said it like that.


No harm done...By the way,





















Not many here would own up to mistake. I have to admitt that I have enjoyed many of your posts concerning other topics.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

mrbmum33 said:


> You have a point........I am wrong and apologize. Did not notice he said it like that.


No harm done...By the way,





















Not many here would own up to mistake. I have to admitt that I have enjoyed many of your posts concerning other topics.
[/quote]
Thank you...


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

syrus410 said:


> You have a point........I am wrong and apologize. Did not notice he said it like that.


No harm done...By the way,





















Not many here would own up to mistake. I have to admitt that I have enjoyed many of your posts concerning other topics.
[/quote]
Thank you...








[/quote]

Keep up the good work and I'll see you in a different form cause I think this one is dead..


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

I second that


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

get it?????? dead.... cause he's dead...nevermind....how bout those Seahawks?


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

They wont quit about it on the news...........I know there is something more important in the world


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

syrus410 said:


> They wont quit about it on the news...........I know there is something more important in the world


True that...It really makes you wonder


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i dont get why u guys are so angry..when nothing he did affected u...i also dont get why u guys feel so strongly especially for this guy hoping he dies and counting the minutes that goes by before he dies...

whoever it is (besides ppl like night stalker and charles manson)...thats fucked up...the only ppl that should want him dead is the ppl affected by him


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> i dont get why u guys are so angry..when nothing he did affected u...i also dont get why u guys feel so strongly especially for this guy hoping he dies and counting the minutes that goes by before he dies...
> 
> whoever it is (besides ppl like night stalker and charles manson)...thats fucked up...the only ppl that should want him dead is the ppl affected by him


Yeah, it tells us quite a bit about some people...


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> i dont get why u guys are so angry..when nothing he did affected u...i also dont get why u guys feel so strongly especially for this guy hoping he dies and counting the minutes that goes by before he dies...
> 
> whoever it is (besides ppl like night stalker and charles manson)...thats fucked up...the only ppl that should want him dead is the ppl affected by him


Yeah, it tells us quite a bit about some people...









[/quote]

yeah people like me









hasta la vista baby


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> i dont get why u guys are so angry..when nothing he did affected u...i also dont get why u guys feel so strongly especially for this guy hoping he dies and counting the minutes that goes by before he dies...
> 
> whoever it is (besides ppl like night stalker and charles manson)...thats fucked up...the only ppl that should want him dead is the ppl affected by him


Right.. so as long you're not directly effected - why should you care ?









Well hell then, al-Quada can fly all the planes into skyscrapers they won't as long as they don't kill any of my relatives, right ?


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> i dont get why u guys are so angry..when nothing he did affected u...i also dont get why u guys feel so strongly especially for this guy hoping he dies and counting the minutes that goes by before he dies...
> 
> whoever it is (besides ppl like night stalker and charles manson)...thats fucked up...the only ppl that should want him dead is the ppl affected by him


I'm not obsessed with it like you're describing in the first paragraph, but I'm happy he's gone. He paid the price for his actions.

In regards to your second paragraph, I couldn't disagree more. I'm morally disgusted by his actions even though I wasn't directly affected. Are you saying I shouldn't have strong feelings about it? What if you were walking down the street next to a woman holding a baby. A stranger walks over and shoots the baby. I'd want the guy dead right there. In fact, if I had the means I would kill him myself even though I wasn't directly affected by him.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ok, well, cichlid, you COULD be put into jail for that, though it'd be unlikely.

also, the death penalty ends up costing more tax payer dollars than life in prison. especially in california. what was it, 26 years ago that he was sentanced? think of all the legal fees, all the appeals. it costs more that way. also, who is qualified to make the decision, that's a valid point...who IS qualified to say, this man should be put to death. who here is god? whoever god is, raise your hand please...thank you. we arent here to kill people, the jail system is meant to reform.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

K fizzly said:


> i dont get why u guys are so angry..*when nothing he did affected u*...i also dont get why u guys feel so strongly especially for this guy hoping he dies and counting the minutes that goes by before he dies...
> 
> whoever it is (besides ppl like night stalker and charles manson)...thats fucked up...the only ppl that should want him dead is the ppl affected by him


I guess founding the Crips does not have any impact on me... or my nation. A gang organization that killed thousands and traffic drugs by the ton would have no effect on me.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> ok, well, cichlid, you COULD be put into jail for that, though it'd be unlikely.
> 
> also, the death penalty ends up costing more tax payer dollars than life in prison. especially in california. what was it, 26 years ago that he was sentanced? think of all the legal fees, all the appeals. it costs more that way. also, who is qualified to make the decision, that's a valid point...who IS qualified to say, this man should be put to death. who here is god? whoever god is, raise your hand please...thank you. we arent here to kill people, the jail system is meant to reform.


I do agree that it takes them way too long to put somebody to death in California and appeal process is way too long, but that's not an argument against death penalty in itself

As far as your second point - who's talking about being god ? To seek retribution against someone who has commited a crime is very human and it's been done since the beginning of time; religion doesn't need to be brought into this. Death penalty brings retribution and closure to those effected by the crime.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> ok, well, cichlid, you COULD be put into jail for that, though it'd be unlikely.
> 
> also, the death penalty ends up costing more tax payer dollars than life in prison. especially in california. what was it, 26 years ago that he was sentanced? think of all the legal fees, all the appeals. it costs more that way. also, who is qualified to make the decision, that's a valid point...who IS qualified to say, this man should be put to death. who here is god? whoever god is, raise your hand please...thank you. we arent here to kill people, the jail system is meant to reform.


Well then, if thats your case, then shouldn't abortion be illegal? Liberals can't have it both ways. I think people care so much about this case b/c of all the BS the defense was spewing(ie nobel peace prize, childrens books etc) and the issue over capital punishment as well his his lack of remorse.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yes, abortion should be illegal. however, there are scientific opinions that suggest that the fetus is not alive at early trimesters of pregnancy...but i do not support abortion, it's been debated as being more humane though...

also, i refrence god as a creator, maybe you dont believe he is a creator, that's fine, but we certainly know that WE are not the creator of life, we're a tool to bring it about, but we didnt originate the concept. religion does not have to be brought into this, and it shouldnt, im just saying, that its nobodys business to take someone elses life. just like if someone came up to your crying child and slapped them on the face...is that their problem? no.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I don't consider life in prison as rotting in prison. Come on, he gets to write children's books, play pool, watch tv, work out, etc...

He had a quality of life in prison, when I don't think he was entitled to life at all.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> also, i refrence god as a creator, maybe you dont believe he is a creator, that's fine, but we certainly know that WE are not the creator of life, we're a tool to bring it about, but we didnt originate the concept. religion does not have to be brought into this, and it shouldnt, im just saying, that its nobodys business to take someone elses life. just like if someone came up to your crying child and slapped them on the face...is that their problem? no.


Following this logic, we are also not the creator of freedom - so who are we to sentence someone to a term in prison ? Maybe we don't need a judicial system at all, the guilt is punishment enough, right ?

In the perfect world, which doesn't exist, your logic may work. In real world, we have to punish criminals. Death penalty is capital *punish*ment; it is what it is.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

absolutely scrappy...i think prison should be hell, just the same as i think the death penalty should be non-existent. TV's inside the prison...etc...that's all crap. of course, some argue that allowing them to live as normal people do, aides in rehabilitation, but i disagree. i think they should be given a bible a stone furnature. 20 hours in a cell a day...workout? make your own workout, do pushups or whatever, i can think of many many schools that could use equipment to better their extracurricular sports fitness programs...spend all your time in a cell and you have no way to form "clicks" or prison gangs...some prisons these days are a complete waste of taxpayer dollars.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> absolutely scrappy...i think prison should be hell, just the same as i think the death penalty should be non-existent. TV's inside the prison...etc...that's all crap. of course, some argue that allowing them to live as normal people do, aides in rehabilitation, but i disagree. i think they should be given a bible a stone furnature. 20 hours in a cell a day...workout? make your own workout, do pushups or whatever, i can think of many many schools that could use equipment to better their extracurricular sports fitness programs...spend all your time in a cell and you have no way to form "clicks" or prison gangs...some prisons these days are a complete waste of taxpayer dollars.


Are you going to pay the extra money to build a prison like that. The very first prisons were like that. HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM wonder why there not like that now. Get a criminal justice degree then come holla at me


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

syrus, i have 1 semester left on my CJ degree...tell me why that's relevent...please tell me...does it not seem more logical than a death penalty? carpet costs money...so do TV's, so does video-games...etc...so are you both for AND against it? what's your stance, you're floating everywhere right now...


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> syrus, i have 1 semester left on my CJ degree...tell me why that's relevent...please tell me...does it not seem more logical than a death penalty? carpet costs money...so do TV's, so does video-games...etc...so are you both for AND against it? what's your stance, you're floating everywhere right now...


On what.....Death Penaly??
And im not all over the place ....you just cant seem to comprehend anything other than green eggs and ham


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dude, you're pissing me off now, what the hell are you saying that im not comprehending??? say it again please, i seriously want to get this right ok? because i dont see a goddamn post of yours which i've skewered. im just pointing out facts...


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

all this sh!T just makes the world go round... diseases, war, abortion, death row, etc. Its all population control, without it the world would be over fillling which it is getting that way now. Sad to say but it is life.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

You said everything Im saying is a double standard and that Im all over the place....you explain. Matter fact...dont.....you already did and I explained myself. Its simple really.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i saw some bullshit from Jesse Jackson on CNN when i was at the dentist.

this guy baffles me everytime he opens his mouth.

he is saying that it is unbelievable that they killed Tookie, that he is a martyr, that he didnt do anything wrong, that he should be let free, that the governor is racist...its unbelievable!!!

the guy murders 4 ppl for no reason...then just cause he writes a f*cking kids book...all of a sudden the entire african american community thinks we should just ignore the murders.

its great when a so-called "reverend" openly supports murderers, and supports letting them off the hook.

im glad the f*cker is dead now. now all this back and forth bullshit can be put to rest.

sure the guy tried to turn his life around...but ask yourself this:

if he had never been caught...do you seriously think he would have "changed" like he did??? no f*cking way. he only "changed" because he thought it was his ticket out of getting offed...that borders on cowardly.

"oh look at me...im a 70's roid monkey with an afro...oops...did i kill that one innocent man??? yup....oops....did i kill that family of 3??? yup...hmmm...maybe i should try and act like im a good guy now...hopefully someone will buy my bullshit and stick up for me..."

unfortunately there are people dumb enough to fall for it.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

What's funny is he wasn't smart enough to do it on his own. He had an image consultant. How the hell does someone in prison get an image consultant?


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Puff said:


> i saw some bullshit from Jesse Jackson on CNN when i was at the dentist.
> 
> this guy baffles me everytime he opens his mouth.
> 
> he is saying that it is unbelievable that they killed Tookie, that he is a martyr, that he didnt do anything wrong, that he should be let free, that the governor is racist...its unbelievable!!!


I was waiting for that moron to open his mouth. He's one of the most racist public figures out there, but he can get away with it because he's black.
He loses more and more credibility every time he spews out garbage like this.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Let's just put it this way...There's a lot of f*cked up people in this world...That have nothing better to do then bitch about everything...Its like a fad...What's the new topic to bitch and pickett about...Oh Tookie Williams...Lets bitch...Lets say its racist...etc, etc.

f*ck 'em.

I'd love to see all of those peoples families shot to death by some Crips...To see the look on their faces...Ahh...It would be bliss.

In a way...I'm kidding...But in a way...i'm not...The only way to make those people really realize the terrible things Tookie did, is to put them through it theirselves.

I guarentee you, they will all say fry that f*cker, once they see their families lying in a pool of blood.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Let's just put it this way...There's a lot of f*cked up people in this world...That have nothing better to do then bitch about everything...Its like a fad...What's the new topic to bitch and pickett about...Oh Tookie Williams...Lets bitch...Lets say its racist...etc, etc.
> 
> f*ck 'em.


To sin by silence when they should protest makes cowards of men. --Abraham Lincoln


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

well if you believe in christianity, capital punishment is nothing new. It had been done quite commonly in biblical times and was also supported by God....so that view that only God can end life is baseless.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

speaking of...

they should reinstate "stonings" as the preferred method of execution.

Tookie wouldnt have had a good day if that was the case.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> i dont get why u guys are so angry..*when nothing he did affected u*...i also dont get why u guys feel so strongly especially for this guy hoping he dies and counting the minutes that goes by before he dies...
> 
> whoever it is (besides ppl like night stalker and charles manson)...thats fucked up...the only ppl that should want him dead is the ppl affected by him


I guess founding the Crips does not have any impact on me... or my nation. A gang organization that killed thousands and traffic drugs by the ton would have no effect on me.








[/quote]
How about personal accountability and responsibility? According to that logic, Bush and his co-architects of the War on Terror would be personally responsible for every death in Iraq since the invasion, and everything that happened as a result of that war, not the ones actually on the battlefield getting their hands dirty - to give an example. That's not the case, is it? I don't think it is...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Judazzz said:


> i dont get why u guys are so angry..*when nothing he did affected u*...i also dont get why u guys feel so strongly especially for this guy hoping he dies and counting the minutes that goes by before he dies...
> 
> whoever it is (besides ppl like night stalker and charles manson)...thats fucked up...the only ppl that should want him dead is the ppl affected by him


I guess founding the Crips does not have any impact on me... or my nation. A gang organization that killed thousands and traffic drugs by the ton would have no effect on me.








[/quote]
How about personal accountability and responsibility? According to your logic, Bush and his co-architects of the War on Terror would be personally responsible for every death in Iraq since the invasion, and everything that happened as a result of that war, not the ones actually on the battlefield getting their hands dirty: that's not the case, is it?
[/quote]

Im not getting in this with you Judazzz. However your comparison of the Crip gang to the Bush administration is pretty laughable.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> i dont get why u guys are so angry..*when nothing he did affected u*...i also dont get why u guys feel so strongly especially for this guy hoping he dies and counting the minutes that goes by before he dies...
> 
> whoever it is (besides ppl like night stalker and charles manson)...thats fucked up...the only ppl that should want him dead is the ppl affected by him


I guess founding the Crips does not have any impact on me... or my nation. A gang organization that killed thousands and traffic drugs by the ton would have no effect on me.








[/quote]
How about personal accountability and responsibility? According to your logic, Bush and his co-architects of the War on Terror would be personally responsible for every death in Iraq since the invasion, and everything that happened as a result of that war, not the ones actually on the battlefield getting their hands dirty: that's not the case, is it?
[/quote]

Im not getting in this with you Judazzz. However your comparison of the Crip gang to the Bush administration is pretty laughable.
[/quote]
It was the first thing that popped into my mind (could have used the Germans in WW2 as well...) What I meant was: Tookie founded the Crips - does that mean every action committed by a Crip can be put n his plate?
You get the analogy, I hope...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

diddye said:


> i dont get why u guys are so angry..*when nothing he did affected u*...i also dont get why u guys feel so strongly especially for this guy hoping he dies and counting the minutes that goes by before he dies...
> 
> whoever it is (besides ppl like night stalker and charles manson)...thats fucked up...the only ppl that should want him dead is the ppl affected by him


I guess founding the Crips does not have any impact on me... or my nation. A gang organization that killed thousands and traffic drugs by the ton would have no effect on me.








[/quote]
How about personal accountability and responsibility? According to your logic, Bush and his co-architects of the War on Terror would be personally responsible for every death in Iraq since the invasion, and everything that happened as a result of that war, not the ones actually on the battlefield getting their hands dirty: that's not the case, is it?
[/quote]

Im not getting in this with you Judazzz. However your comparison of the Crip gang to the Bush administration is pretty laughable.
[/quote]
It was the first thing that popped into my mind (could have used the Germans in WW2 as well...) What I meant was: Tookie founded the Crips - does that mean every action committed by a Crip can be put n his plate?
You get the analogy, I hope...
[/quote]

I agree with you...
and, I think Bush is mainly in war for money... similar to crips killing for money, drugs...etc...
Maybe I am wrong...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

what i don't understand is how all of these stupid f*cking naacp bastards can sit here and say that because tookie, a convicted murdered of FOUR people, not one but FOUR, is innocent. And that the community is oppressing black people. i was watching CNN and this IDIOT had the audacity to come onto national television to say that the execution of tookie and rejection of his clemency was because white people hate blacks. what? oh, i guess the fact that he needlessly killed innocent people is just a walk in the park.

i commend tookie on making a turn around in his life and pushing towards anti-gang activities. but that doesn't bring back 4 people that died for no reason.

governator, good job.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

YOu know, He kinda did more to help out than most of us have done...


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Puff said:


> i saw some bullshit from Jesse Jackson on CNN when i was at the dentist.
> 
> this guy baffles me everytime he opens his mouth.
> 
> ...


Puff your ignorance is showing again...............Every african american huh?
Monkey huh...thats about racist as jackson
Here we go again......our weekly lets lynch blacks allover again.
the things people get away wit on here


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

I tihnk they should make him play QB for the Texans. Thats punishment enough.

Or even worse...be a Packers fan







Poor S.O.B woulda wanted death.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

syrus410 said:


> i saw some bullshit from Jesse Jackson on CNN when i was at the dentist.
> 
> this guy baffles me everytime he opens his mouth.
> 
> ...


Puff your ignorance is showing again...............Every african american huh?
Monkey huh...thats about racist as jackson
Here we go again......our weekly lets lynch blacks allover again.
the things people get away wit on here
[/quote]


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

why lock it........lets get some more racist slurs thrown out there!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

LOL

it seems that this got out of hand and people are taking this to heart...


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

just ignorance thats all.


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

just let the crab RIP


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I tihnk they should make him play QB for the Texans. Thats punishment enough.
> 
> Or even worse...be a Packers fan
> 
> ...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

MLK said:


> just let the crab RIP


Hopefully next will be the Slobs Creator :nod: 
Also, wqhy isnt Manson Dead? he doesnt attempt to help out in any way....


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

MLK said:


> just let the crab RIP


f*ck that...rot in hell...no piece for him!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Fido said:


> just let the crab RIP


f*ck that...rot in hell...no piece for him!
[/quote]


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

CichlidAddict said:


> i saw some bullshit from Jesse Jackson on CNN when i was at the dentist.
> 
> this guy baffles me everytime he opens his mouth.
> 
> he is saying that it is unbelievable that they killed Tookie, that he is a martyr, that he didnt do anything wrong, that he should be let free, that the governor is racist...its unbelievable!!!


I was waiting for that moron to open his mouth. He's one of the most racist public figures out there, but he can get away with it because he's black.
He loses more and more credibility every time he spews out garbage like this.
[/quote]
:nod:


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> i dont get why u guys are so angry..*when nothing he did affected u*...i also dont get why u guys feel so strongly especially for this guy hoping he dies and counting the minutes that goes by before he dies...
> 
> whoever it is (besides ppl like night stalker and charles manson)...thats fucked up...the only ppl that should want him dead is the ppl affected by him


I guess founding the Crips does not have any impact on me... or my nation. A gang organization that killed thousands and traffic drugs by the ton would have no effect on me.








[/quote]
How about personal accountability and responsibility? According to your logic, Bush and his co-architects of the War on Terror would be personally responsible for every death in Iraq since the invasion, and everything that happened as a result of that war, not the ones actually on the battlefield getting their hands dirty: that's not the case, is it?
[/quote]

Im not getting in this with you Judazzz. However your comparison of the Crip gang to the Bush administration is pretty laughable.
[/quote]
It was the first thing that popped into my mind (could have used the Germans in WW2 as well...) What I meant was: Tookie founded the Crips - does that mean every action committed by a Crip can be put n his plate?
You get the analogy, I hope...
[/quote]

I agree with you...
and, I think Bush is mainly in war for money... similar to crips killing for money, drugs...etc...
Maybe I am wrong...
[/quote]

There are many instances in the bible where God either killed directly or though the authorities those who were unrighteous. God even used it as a test of his followers dedication to see if they would even kill an innocent person(abraham)


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Personally I applaud Gov. Arny for unholding justice in the face of baseless liberal media hype. This guy killed *4 PEOPLE *and was going to get out of his sentence for what?


 I agree 100%, it doesn't matter what he did afterwards, the bastard killed 4 other people and he deserves to die.


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

Completly against the death penalty...must be cuz im canadian..but i find it completly useless, the fact that for 26 years iut cost taxpayers wutever cash is bullshit, almost everything we do cost us money...killing 500 prisoners in the last 25 years....dint save the US much money, thats for sure.à
and why an eye for a eye, someone robs u ure supposed to rob him...someone hits u ure supposed to hit him...we live in society that doesnt live like that...thats the law of the jungle...not are's...
Tookie shoulda rot in prison, according to me he got off ez...no one should get off ez after something like wut he did...
And i dont beleive it gives closier (sp) to anyone, someone kills one of my family members, well, id be to raged to think right, but i no i wouldnt want the state to kill him...rather i kill him be me..but even then living with that type of guilt would eat me up in the long run.
Alex.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

diddye said:


> i dont get why u guys are so angry..*when nothing he did affected u*...i also dont get why u guys feel so strongly especially for this guy hoping he dies and counting the minutes that goes by before he dies...
> 
> whoever it is (besides ppl like night stalker and charles manson)...thats fucked up...the only ppl that should want him dead is the ppl affected by him


I guess founding the Crips does not have any impact on me... or my nation. A gang organization that killed thousands and traffic drugs by the ton would have no effect on me.








[/quote]
How about personal accountability and responsibility? According to your logic, Bush and his co-architects of the War on Terror would be personally responsible for every death in Iraq since the invasion, and everything that happened as a result of that war, not the ones actually on the battlefield getting their hands dirty: that's not the case, is it?
[/quote]

Im not getting in this with you Judazzz. However your comparison of the Crip gang to the Bush administration is pretty laughable.
[/quote]
It was the first thing that popped into my mind (could have used the Germans in WW2 as well...) What I meant was: Tookie founded the Crips - does that mean every action committed by a Crip can be put n his plate?
You get the analogy, I hope...
[/quote]

I agree with you...
and, I think Bush is mainly in war for money... similar to crips killing for money, drugs...etc...
Maybe I am wrong...
[/quote]

There are many instances in the bible where God either killed directly or though the authorities those who were unrighteous. God even used it as a test of his followers dedication to see if they would even kill an innocent person(abraham)
[/quote]

well I know of stories where people were "tested" to see if they had faith in God (but no killing)... so where does God use people to kill others? I am just curious...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

syrus410 said:


> i saw some bullshit from Jesse Jackson on CNN when i was at the dentist.
> 
> this guy baffles me everytime he opens his mouth.
> 
> ...


Puff your ignorance is showing again...............Every african american huh?
Monkey huh...thats about racist as jackson
Here we go again......our weekly lets lynch blacks allover again.
the things people get away wit on here
[/quote]

man...are you f*cking serious???

have you never heard the term "Roid Monkey" before? its any guy that does a lot of f*cking steroids...it doesnt pertain only to black guys.

get your head out of your Jehovah's Witness book and look at it on a broader perspective, instead of the always present "gotta find something wrong" frame of mind.

im not racist. ive travelled more than anyone else my age and ive experienced things that most will never see. it has given me a certain viewpoint, and i have that viewpoint for a reason. but it isnt a racist viewpoint.

and you throw around the whole ingorance tag, yet you're the one that can only find something racist out of a post that had nothing to do with racism. you're the ignorant one man, you gotta look at stuff on a larger scale, instead of what you learned in school.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

People search for racism these days because its cool to be "anti-racist"...just brush it off Puff.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Xenon said:


> i dont get why u guys are so angry..*when nothing he did affected u*...i also dont get why u guys feel so strongly especially for this guy hoping he dies and counting the minutes that goes by before he dies...
> 
> whoever it is (besides ppl like night stalker and charles manson)...thats fucked up...the only ppl that should want him dead is the ppl affected by him


I guess founding the Crips does not have any impact on me... or my nation. A gang organization that killed thousands and traffic drugs by the ton would have no effect on me.








[/quote]

I hope you're petitioning to have the CIA on death row as well my good man, who do you think imports that Cocaine into the country in the first place?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

elTwitcho said:


> i dont get why u guys are so angry..*when nothing he did affected u*...i also dont get why u guys feel so strongly especially for this guy hoping he dies and counting the minutes that goes by before he dies...
> 
> whoever it is (besides ppl like night stalker and charles manson)...thats fucked up...the only ppl that should want him dead is the ppl affected by him


I guess founding the Crips does not have any impact on me... or my nation. A gang organization that killed thousands and traffic drugs by the ton would have no effect on me.








[/quote]

I hope you're petitioning to have the CIA on death row as well my good man, who do you think *imports that Cocaine *into the country in the first place?
[/quote]

surely not the CIA.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Surely yes the CIA, in order to fund the right wing guerrila army they formed, trained and command (the contras) who go around, among other things, killing and raping people in Nicaragua.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Surely yes the CIA, in order to fund the right wing guerrila army they formed, trained and command (the contras) who go around, among other things, killing and raping people in Nicaragua.


What 'chu talkin' about Willis?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

Finally the Twitch has returned!!!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I am, way too lazy to search out the individual articles, but here is a summary of the articles involved and players involved.

http://www.sumeria.net/politics/cia-coke.html

If for whatever reason you don't count that as a valid source and think they might have just made up the articles in question or misquoted them you can of course search the refferenced articles yourself. It's an interesting read and there's alot more information available in books, newspapers and other media sources.

But then again, there's still people who would say the CIA also doesn't operate a covert prison network or transport prisoners to that extent, so some people won't hear anything of the sort...


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Holy crap it's Twitcho!


----------



## DragonCharm (Dec 7, 2004)

Good damn riddence.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I haven't read the whole thread but I'll drop my take on it.

Tookie murdered people in cold blood. They are gone. He can't ever atone for the lives he has deprived them.

His penance under natural law (John Loche) has been served.

John Locke (1632-1704):
"The Philosopher of Freedom."
"Good and evil, reward and punishment, are the only motives to a rational creature: these are the spur and reins whereby all mankind are set on work, and guided." (Locke.)

"All mankind... being all equal and independent, no one ought to harm another in his life, health, liberty or possessions. "

Conclusion: Once you violate natural law: then you forfeit all rights including your own life.

Tookie should have been executed a long time ago.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> i saw some bullshit from Jesse Jackson on CNN when i was at the dentist.
> 
> this guy baffles me everytime he opens his mouth.
> 
> ...


I kind of agree, I just read the entire story, so now I know a little more, I change my opinion, juice him, or inject him, whatever,

that is crap.

I mean how can they try to give him a nobel peace prize? LOL. I don't know how many people recieved a Nobel Peace prize tha killed more people then I see in my morning routine. Its kinda nuts. All these websites I came across supporting him, man whats wrong with people?

If Jeffrey Dalmer wrote some kids books, and said he was against eating people now, would he be ok now too?

=)


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

so is he dead yet or not? i havent heard much about it being from canada and all, plus i dont watch the news often at all.just sports news.

but i think he deserves to die 4 times.......... once for each life he took. too bad he gets away with only dying once......... and eye for an eye in my book. it wasnt accidental deaths........ so i think an eye for an eye is fair. helping people or not................ i dont think he wouldnt decided outside of prison one day to help make a difference.... once behind bars thats when he decides to change. sorry too little to late. he took 4 lives and ruined 4 families let alone the tons of friends of the people he murdered.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

he is dead


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I don't subscribe to natural law. There's not one natural law that was universally accepted by all cultures.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

i guess i'll give a little insight on his nobel nomination. His supporters had been losing appeals for 26 odd years. Since 2001, he has had nominations every year just so it would look better on his record. However, thats very deceiving as just about anybody can get a nomination. Here are the people who can nominate them(they dont reveal their own names)
* Members of national assemblies and governments of states
* Members of international courts
* University rectors
* Professors of social sciences, history, philosophy, law and theology
* Directors of peace research institutes and foreign policy institutes
* Persons who have been awarded the Nobel Peace Prize
* Board members of organisations who have been awarded the Nobel Peace Prize
* Active and former members of the Norwegian Nobel Committee
* Former advisers appointed by the Norwegian Nobel Institute

http://nobelprize.org/peace/nomination/nominators.html

Anyhow, a nomination means crap. A radio personality for kicks asked a congressman for one(and got one b/c he thought it was so funny) a week ago just to show how easy it is.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

diddye said:


> i guess i'll give a little insight on his nobel nomination. His supporters had been losing appeals for 26 odd years. Since 2001, he has had nominations every year just so it would look better on his record. However, thats very deceiving as just about anybody can get a nomination. Here are the people who can nominate them(they dont reveal their own names)
> * Members of national assemblies and governments of states
> * Members of international courts
> * University rectors
> ...


Sounds almost as easy as inheriting presidency


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Puff said:


> i saw some bullshit from Jesse Jackson on CNN when i was at the dentist.
> 
> this guy baffles me everytime he opens his mouth.
> 
> ...


Puff your ignorance is showing again...............Every african american huh?
Monkey huh...thats about racist as jackson
Here we go again......our weekly lets lynch blacks allover again.
the things people get away wit on here
[/quote]

man...are you f*cking serious???

have you never heard the term "Roid Monkey" before? its any guy that does a lot of f*cking steroids...it doesnt pertain only to black guys.

get your head out of your Jehovah's Witness book and look at it on a broader perspective, instead of the always present "gotta find something wrong" frame of mind.

im not racist. ive travelled more than anyone else my age and ive experienced things that most will never see. it has given me a certain viewpoint, and i have that viewpoint for a reason. but it isnt a racist viewpoint.

and you throw around the whole ingorance tag, yet you're the one that can only find something racist out of a post that had nothing to do with racism. you're the ignorant one man, you gotta look at stuff on a larger scale, instead of what you learned in school.
[/quote]
For one I am far from a Jehovah's Witness. The fact that you say the whole african american community think that murders should go unpunished shows your ignorance. Case Closed


----------

